# Predict Lakers 1st three games



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I think this applies to all NBA fans, because I just noticed that the Lakers 1st three games are all nationally televised. 

Lakers vs. Nuggets on TNT
Lakers at Jazz on ESPN
Lakers vs. Spurs on ESPN

Three teams that are all heavy favorites to make the playoffs. Lakers could start the season 0-3, and even worse, all three games are on national TV the 1st week of the season. 

I know the media loves the Lakers, but it seems like they are setting the Lakers up to be somewhat embarrassed. Three very tough teams in 4 days. 

Predict their record for these games.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I think they will go 1-2 with losses to Denver and San Antonio.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

0-3.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think they'll find a way to pull out 2 of those 3 games, only losing to San Antonio. No particular reason why I think that, just a hunch.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Lakers versus Nuggets*

Since it is Denver, I think Kobe will give them fits after the past offseason (we all know how Kobe plays when he's motivated). The key to the game, however, will be the Carmelo Anthony-Lamar Odom matchup. Whoever wins that matchup wins. LA's weakness is in the paint, the good thing for LA is that Camby, Nene, and Kenyon aren't prolific post scorers. I say LA in a close one.

*Lakers at Jazz*

This one should be interesting. It all depends on how Mehmet Okur and Carlos Boozer play. If they play bad, LA wins this one. I think they won't be at the top of their game, so I have LA here too.

*Lakers versus Spurs*

I don't think Rudy T has a strategy for Tim Duncan or Kevin Garnett quite yet. Spurs win here...easily.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

The Spurs always start the season sloppy and the Jazz's chances of making the playoffs are as great as the Lakers. If they beat Denver they will finish 3-0.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

1-2 with the losses to denver and san antone


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Pretty much pure guess, since even the Bobcats can beat really good teams once or twice, but I'll guess 1-3. Victory over the Jazz. Only because they have 2 starters who aren't used to Sloan's system yet.


----------



## RenePerezz (Aug 21, 2004)

They'll beat all three teams.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 0-3.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Denver was a terrible road team last year. Lakers should take that game pretty easily. Then they will lose at Utah, and lose to San Antonio. 1-2.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Lakers will start the Kobe era 0-3


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

1-2?
I'm always wrong with these types of things.....they always seem to work the exact opposite.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I say 1-2, couldn't tell what game they'll win


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Right now it's too tough to predict since we've after all the personnel changes we haven't seen these teams in compete at a high, meaningful level. But I guess that the point, right?

I'm going to say 2-1.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> I think this applies to all NBA fans, because I just noticed that the Lakers 1st three games are all nationally televised.
> 
> Lakers vs. Nuggets on TNT
> ...


This is tough because one doesn't know how the team chemistry is at this point in time.

Win their home opener.
They win in Utah.
They lose to the Spurs.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

2-1 

and people talk about how kobe will lead them to an amazing 50 win season and how kobe will soon win league mvp and then the championship

or they can start off 0-3
and all the kobe haters (including me) will bash on kobe and say "i told you so"

or they can start off 1-2 and nobody will really care


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Probably 3-0. The *******s.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>O2K</b>!
> or they can start off 0-3
> and all the kobe haters (including me) will bash on kobe and say "i told you so"


Yeah, because three losses at the start of the year against three of the better teams in the league will really dictate how Kobe's entire season will go.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

2-1. Wins over the Nuggs and Jazz.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

im guessing 1-2


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jazz are banged up, now that Arroyo is not playing for a few weeks. I think they can get Utah.

Either way the San Antonio and Denver games should be awesome.

They could go 3-0 or 0-3 very easily. I think they win all 3 games and it will mean nothing. The good thing for them is two of the 3 are in Staples, which should be pumped.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, because three losses at the start of the year against three of the better teams in the league will really dictate how Kobe's entire season will go.


You think that matters? Every single game Kobe plays this year and every single shot he takes or doesn't take is going to be scrutinized as much as possible. That is the position he wanted to be in and as Shaq said, be careful what you wish for. 

One small streak of bad games will turn him into a major bashing target and one streak of great games with wins will turn him into the next MJ again. There's not really going to be any middle ground for Kobe this year.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> You think that matters? Every single game Kobe plays this year and every single shot he takes or doesn't take is going to be scrutinized as much as possible. That is the position he wanted to be in and as Shaq said, be careful what you wish for.
> ...


Yep. He's in the position he wanted to be in all along. I think he's equipped to handle it, though. All eyes have been on him from day 1 so he's not going to crumble under the pressure or anything.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, because three losses at the start of the year against three of the better teams in the league will really dictate how Kobe's entire season will go.


well whether it does or not it really doesnt matter because that's whats gonna happen, every loss, every bad play there's gonna be an abundance of threads bashing kobe and every game winning shot and every 40 point game theres gonna be bunch of threads claiming kobe is the best shooting guard in the game and whatnot.... its not about whether its right or wrong its going to happen regardless


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think during days the Lakers play, I won't be on the board, because an overabundance of Kobe threads during the summer was enough for me.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I think during days the Lakers play, I won't be on the board, because an overabundance of Kobe threads during the summer was enough for me.


Maybe we should open up a Kobe forum. :laugh:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I hope they start 0-3, but I doubt they will...

I think they're gonna go 2-1. Beat Denver in a close one, beat the Jazz on the road, and lose to the Spurs.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> You think that matters? Every single game Kobe plays this year and every single shot he takes or doesn't take is going to be scrutinized as much as possible. That is the position he wanted to be in and as Shaq said, be careful what you wish for.
> ...


Kobe's the next MJ? Nah, Jordan was the former Kobe.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe's the next MJ? Nah, Jordan was the former Kobe.


:laugh: 

Kobe's so good that Jordan was imitating him before he even became what he is. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


That's what I keep trying to tell all these Kobe-haters, but they won't listen.

All this talk about Kobe being an MJ wannabe. Ever think it might be other way around, geniuses?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what I keep trying to tell all these Kobe-haters, but they won't listen.
> ...


I'm on board man. Actually, I am beginning to think that the game of basketball was created solely because they knew one day Kobe Bryant was going to be born.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm on board man. Actually, I am beginning to think that the game of basketball was created solely because they knew one day Kobe Bryant was going to be born.


I read an interview with MJ where he said he had vivid dreams from 1984-1998 about some kid in a Lakers uniform donned with the number 8 dominating all competition, and he strived to be like this mysterious and alluring figure. MJ said that without those dreams, he would have been another Ricky Davis.

I'll dig up the link if anyone wants it.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> I'll dig up the link if anyone wants it.


I'd like a look. If you need a shovel I got an extra.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd like a look. If you need a shovel I got an extra.


Nah, you need that shovel to look for T-Mac's defense.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

well the spurs are the best team in the league so htey will definatly loose to them
and there is no way they win AT utah
but i just have a feelin they will pull one of those games out
so im guessin they will beat Denver since denver isnt a good road team


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: Predict Lakers 1st three games*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> Win their home opener.
> They win in Utah.
> They lose to the Spurs.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

They will win all three and Kobe is going to dominate Martin/Melo who will get put on him, AK47, and Manu/Bowen.

Kobe unleashed is going to be a special thing this season.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> I read an interview with MJ where he said he had vivid dreams from 1984-1998 about some kid in a Lakers uniform donned with the number 8 dominating all competition, and he strived to be like this mysterious and alluring figure. MJ said that without those dreams, he would have been another Ricky Davis.
> ...


I found it:



> Chicago Tribune
> 
> "I've been having these strange dreams in which I am flying from the foul line as a dunk in the Staples Center. All of a sudden, someone wearing a #8 jersey jumps up with ease and blocks the shot as I fall down. I don't think my hangtime is as good as this #8's. Next thing I know, #8 is staring me down..but not for too long because he knows that someone from my team will get the loose ball and get an easy 2. He all of a sudden takes the ball, runs across court and continues where I failed. He glides like Clyde across the court, elevates better than I do...the crowd creates a noise louder than anything I have ever heard in the playoffs. BOOM.. I hear bill walton courtside saying "Bryant is the greatest the game has ever seen! Throw it down GOAT..Throw it down... had I not seen these images back in my early years, I would have been a Ricky Davis or a rich man's T-mac"
> 
> -Michael Jordan


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

3-0


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> They will win all three and Kobe is going to dominate Martin/Melo who will get put on him, AK47, and Manu/Bowen.
> 
> Kobe unleashed is going to be a special thing this season.


I sure hope you're right.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2-1, Loss Vs. SA


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> They could go 3-0 or 0-3 very easily. I think they win all 3 games and it will mean nothing. The good thing for them is two of the 3 are in Staples, which should be pumped.


Ditto.


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

2-1


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

1-2 Win against SA


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

> Denver was a terrible road team last year. Lakers should take that game pretty easily. Then they will lose at Utah, and lose to San Antonio. 1-2.


Props to whoever made this prediction. It was bang on!


----------

